# buying a used rifle



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

I am interested in buying a used rifle. I really don't know much about rifles because I have hunted in a slug zone all my life. I would use the rifle for deer hunting in eastern North Dakota and also for mule deer in the badlands. What do you guys suggest for a rifle and scope set up? I was thinking of spending around $250 for a used rifle at scheels or gander and then about $150 for a scope. I am left handed, but I am fine with just getting a right handed gun. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

Main thing to look for is find one that feels good and fits you properly. Common calibers such as .270 or .30-06 may be your best choice for all around versatility and ammo availability. If you can peak down the barrel to see is it is clean or dirty can help judge condition. If it is clean it should have a shiny bore and you should be able to see the rifling fairly well. If it's dirty, it could be a good bore, just ask if they can run a bore snake down the tube to check condition if it's dirty. If a bore snake won't take out the gunk, you may have a poor barrel, or you need to do some major cleaning.

In general, if the outside of the rifle looks in good condition, they most likely cleaned it regularly and should shoot decent. I have bought some great shooting used rifles, but I looked around for what I wanted. Keep in mind that for under $300 you can buy a new Marlin XL7 or a Stevens (Made by Savage), which shoot very well for the price and you would have yourself a new rifle. Most scopes for around $150-200 should do the job just fine. Nikon and leupold make a decent scope for about $200. Also Burris makes a good scope for the money.

There are so many different combination you can put together, just get something that you think will work for you. I know it's helpful to get opinions from others, but also doing a little research on your own can help out tremendously also. You can search Google for whatever rifle or optic you are thinking about and you can find mounds of information. This is how I usually decided when I'm bound between two products.

Ether way, I'm sure you'll be happy and good luck with the rifle purchase!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

First thing I would do is decided which caliber I really wanted. Second is what brand & style of rifle do I want. I would then search for the one I really wanted for a few months. Once I found the one I wanted before I plunked down my money if it was from some type I would ask what the return policy is. Every so ofter you find a great rifle and once you start shooting it you don't care for it.

Many years ago I bought a Winchester model 88 in 284. A really nice lever action rifle but I could not find any kind/ make of shell/load that the rifle would shoot with out trying to take your head off and rearange your nose. God awful thing, I was so happy the gun shop had a 4 day return policy for a full refund.

Ended up with a Remington 760 carbine in 308.My brother talked me into selling it to him.

 Al


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Alley, if you knew what that 284 Win 88 was worth now, you'd be kicking yourself for getting rid of it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The 88 wasn't the carbine which is worth more.

 Al


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I just stoped at cabelas the other day and they had 3 m88s 1 in 284 and one in 308 and also in 243 none of them was under $850 I almost choked I was so shocked


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

You can get a Savage package deal with scope and all for about $500. They are not the prettiest guns but they shoot great. I like the .308 myself just because it fits in a short action. Out west, you might look at a flater shooting round like a .270, but you would have to get way past 300 yrd shots to tell much difference.


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd go for a new England firearms handi rifle in a 270 30-06 or 308 and put a bushnell banner on it. The gun will run around 249 and the scope around 80. It may be a singleshot but that's all it takes


----------

